# Uber on Uber - who pays



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

So I dropped a pax on High Street in downtown Boston this afternoon, pulling into a open fire hydrant spot so he could step out on the kerb. High Street is a one-way, two lane city street with parking on both sides. I immediately got a ping for a rider on the corner. As I signalled to pull out, an Uber stopped in middle of the right lane at the same address, and the two pax in the backseat started to exit. As the lady in the left rear fully opened her door, it struck the side a vehicle driving in the left lane, I believe an empty ride sharing vehicle. The two drivers were immediately in the street confronting each other, the cars side-by-side blocking the road. Arms were waving, voices were high. The left rear door of the car would no longer close...

My new pax figured out where I was and walked from the corner and got in back. We watched the show for a minute or so, then I got out and asked one of the drivers to pull to the other lane. They ignored me, but not the cop who walked up from the corner.

On our ride the pax and I discussed who might be at fault, and who would pay. I explained the Uber $1000 deductible. We agreed the driver whose passenger opened the door oughtt to be at fault, the interesting question was whether he would have any chance of passing the $1000 deductible on to the lady who opened the rear door, and so widely...

What do you think.

Bye the bye, as a general rule dont allow a pax to get out of the side of the vehicle next to a travel lane!


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

CaptainToo said:


> We agreed the driver whose passenger opened the door oughtt to be at fault, the interesting question was whether he would have any chance of passing the $1000 deductible on to the lady who opened the rear door, and so widely...
> 
> What do you think.


From a liability standpoint, yes the passenger would be liable to the driver for the $1,000 out of pocket deductible. However, his recourse would be to first make a direct written request to the passenger and if not paid then file a compliant in civil court.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Driver of PAX should be a fault for stopping in a travel lane and discharging passengers.


----------

